# Dx for Right Hilar mass



## Savmorton (Apr 6, 2017)

*Dx*

Dx:hilar mass


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 19, 2017)

ICD-10 code is R91.8 for lung mass NOS found on diagnostic imaging of the lung.

Hope that helps!

Jennifer M. Connell, CPC, CENTC, CPCO, CPPM, CPMA, CPB, CPC-P, CPC-I

_If you found my information helpful, please consider clicking on the "badge" symbol below my post to award some reputation points.   _


----------

